# Canadians rescued from sinking ship in Antarctic



## GAP (23 Nov 2007)

Canadians rescued from sinking ship in Antarctic
Updated Fri. Nov. 23 2007 8:25 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Ten Canadians are among the passengers rescued from a cruise ship that struck a chunk of ice in Antarctic waters and has now gone down. 

All passengers have been rescued safely from the MS Explorer, a cruise ship operated by Toronto-based travel company G.A.P. Adventures. 

Ragnar Norum of the Norwegian cruise line Hurtigruten, confirmed the ship, which had been listing badly, has now sunk. The passengers and crew have been taken aboard the Nordnorge, a cruise ship owned by Hurtigruten, and are being cared for, he said. 

"They have been a little shocked about this, of course, because now the Explorer has sunk," Norum told CTV Newsnet. 

"It has sunk, we know it has, but everybody and the crew and the captain and the passengers are on board our ship now." 

The Explorer developed a fist-sized hole in its hull after running into ice, said Susan Hayes, vice-president of marketing for G.A.P. Adventures. 

The incident was reported to have occurred near the South Shetland Islands and the Antarctic peninsula called Graham Land, according to Coast Guard reports, at 62 degrees 24 minutes south latitude and 57 degrees 16 minutes west longitude. 

"The ship began taking on water, which was managed by the bilge pump of the ship for quite a while, but a distress call was sent out and there were two other ships in the area and the decision was made to evacuate the passengers to lifeboats," Hayes told CTV's Canada AM. 
More on link


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Nov 2007)




----------



## Greymatters (23 Nov 2007)

Lucky people.  Not exactly the most friendly of climates to get cast away in...


----------



## hugh19 (23 Nov 2007)

Lucky???? More like incompetent idiots. A fist sized hole, is easily plugged.


----------



## Southern Boy (23 Nov 2007)

Who cares? What does this have to do with the military?


----------



## hugh19 (23 Nov 2007)

Maybe because its news????


----------



## Greymatters (23 Nov 2007)

Southern Boy said:
			
		

> Who cares? What does this have to do with the military?



You'll find a lot of threads here dont neccesarily deal with the military. If you dont like it, dont read it.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Nov 2007)

anyone else see the Irony in something being called MS Explorer crashing?

think about it for a second....

now think about your computer... now think about the name of the ship...

get it yet?   8)


----------



## Traveller (30 Nov 2007)

that was a stretch...lol

Personally that would scare me pretty bad being on a sinking ship in one of the least populated areas of the planet... in ice cold water. Not the most friendliest environment. Glad things went so well. But i am sure the canadians just took of their shirts and did a few laps cause it was 'warmer than home'   .


----------



## rustysoap (30 Nov 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> anyone else see the Irony in something being called MS Explorer crashing?
> 
> think about it for a second....
> 
> ...



 :rofl:   glad to see im not the only one who thought of that too. there's a reason i use mozilla, stupid explorer *shake fist*

Glad everyone's ok though


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Nov 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> anyone else see the Irony in something being called *MS Explorer * crashing?
> 
> think about it for a second....
> 
> ...


That would be funny.  In this case, however, the name of the ship was MV Explorer.


----------



## rustysoap (30 Nov 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Canadians rescued from sinking ship in Antarctic
> Updated Fri. Nov. 23 2007 8:25 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
> Article Link
> 
> ...



That's not what the article said....I tried googling MV Explorer and it gave me some "semesteratsea" links.....


----------



## GAP (30 Nov 2007)

Well, gee, now that you have done that, I would think the company, the MSM, and everybody that DID survive will have change their opinions. The ones that are DEAD, please lie down.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Nov 2007)

sledge said:
			
		

> Lucky???? More like incompetent idiots. A fist sized hole, is easily plugged.



Depends where it is, some areas of a ships hull can be awfully hard to reach. I suspect the fist size hole was the one they saw, they would likely be other damage, plus a fist size hole 4m below the waterline can be let in a lot of water, plus keep in mind that your average merchant ship crews do not know or practice damage control. Canada damm near lost one of it's Icebreakers back in the late 80's/early 90's from hitting very hard ice, luckily it was carrying a lot of lumber and cement for building beacons that they crew were able to use to construct a patch on the hole.


----------



## GAP (30 Nov 2007)

This being a double hull ship, does not the water start filling up the space between hulls first? I don't know if there are barriers, etc along the way (I assume so), but a fist size hole on the 2nd hull, may not give a true indication of the outside hole.


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Dec 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> That would be funny.  In this case, however, the name of the ship was MV Explorer.



You Just had to burst my bubble didnt you........ 


no smiley face on your christmas card this year!  ;D


----------

